# Pennsylvania Trout (Caught by Bear Jr)



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2022)

*Pennsylvania Trout (Caught by Bear Jr)*​


Bear Jr brought me some Trout the other day——I wish I still had my Smoker for these.
Oh Well, Back to the Ninja Smart Grill.

So Bear Jr brought me 9 Trout.
Counting the one He kept for himself, that’s 2 day Limits of 5, or one Possession Limit of 10.
These are about average size for PA Stocked Trout, mostly 10” to 12”.
I love the way Bear Jr brings them to me——Already filleted.
With this batch, he said he already soaked them in a little salt water for me too.
So all I had to do was rinse them off & dry them with Paper Towels.
Then My Breading Machine took over, and did her stuff.
So these got the usual Egg Dipping, and this time some Zatarain’s Fish Breading.
Next time I’m making my own breading, because I wasn’t crazy about this Breading.
Then I sprayed them with some Avocado Oil, set the Ninja @ 390°, and off we go.
About 5 minutes later the first half are done, so I put the second half in.
Another 5 minutes & they’re all done, because they are pretty thin Fillets.

I’ll show you the sides in the pictures below.

Thanks for stopping by,

Bear


 This is what 10 PA Stocked Rainbow Trout look like:
	

		
			
		

		
	








18 Fresh Fillets:






After soaking, rinsing, and Drying:






Bread machine hard at work:






Putting first batch in Ninja Air Fry Basket:






Bear's first helping, with Sandwich Spread for Tartar Sauce, and Sweet Tater Fries on the side:






Next night's Trout, with Steak Fries, and Breaded Mushrooms:






Bear's next Day's Breakfast of Scrambled Eggs & one Trout Fillet: (Lots of Black Pepper)






Another Night----Trout, Steak Fries, Breaded Mushrooms, etc, etc.






The last of the Trout, Sweet Tater Fries, and Breaded Mushrooms:


----------



## gmc2003 (May 26, 2022)

Looks good John. My BIL gives us a few lakers ever now and again. Always appreciated it.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## radioguy (May 26, 2022)

Thanks for the post Bear.  Nothing beats fresh trout.  Years ago we used to fly fish Wills creek  in Somerset County.  We have a hunting cabin there.  PA has a very good stocking program

RG


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 26, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> *Pennsylvania Trout (Caught by Bear Jr)*​
> 
> 
> Bear Jr brought me some Trout the other day——I wish I still had my Smoker for these.
> ...


praise the lord for pre-cleaned filets and air fryers.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 26, 2022)

Now that's a meal I'd tear up fast. Nice work to you and the breading machine John!


----------



## MJB05615 (May 26, 2022)

Looks real good John.  Would you believe I've never had Trout before?
LOL.  I've had many kinds of Fish and I prefer breaded.  Those Mushrooms look great too.  Nice work.


----------



## smokerjim (May 26, 2022)

Looks like some fine meals bear .


----------



## clifish (May 26, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> *Pennsylvania Trout (Caught by Bear Jr)*​
> 
> 
> Bear Jr brought me some Trout the other day——I wish I still had my Smoker for these.
> ...


Looks great Bear...on a side note was he fly fishing?  or did he spin useing bait or lures?  I am heading to PA tomorrow and might sink a line in the Lakawaxen or DE river.


----------



## civilsmoker (May 26, 2022)

Very nice Bear, those were some nice looking filets!  Jr and you did good!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 26, 2022)

We love fresh fried fish, spectacular meals there Bear and so nice of your son to look out for his parents like he does...


----------



## Steve H (May 26, 2022)

Nice John! Fresh trout are fabulous!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2022)

clifish said:


> Looks great Bear...on a side note was he fly fishing?  or did he spin useing bait or lures?  I am heading to PA tomorrow and might sink a line in the Lakawaxen or DE river.


Thank You Cliff!!
He fishes so often, I don't know where he was this time. He's hard to track in Fishing season. Knowing him he was using one of his Fly Rods.
Shad should still be up there in the "Lackawaxen Pool".
That's the name they gave to the deep hole in the Delaware, just upstream from where the Lackawaxen dumps into the Delaware.
I never did good in the Lacky, in fact we always called it "The Lack-of-Action".
If you catch a Female Shad or 2, save the Roe sacks for a real treat!!
My "Howto" is easy to find.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 26, 2022)

Your right about the smoker.  Smoked trout is the very best!  Looks like you did good. Those fish look really good.  I need to start gathering some of my ninja cooks to post.  Been doing grilled shrimp quite a bit in it.


----------



## crazymoon (May 26, 2022)

Bear , Those trout look delicious!


----------



## chopsaw (May 26, 2022)

Nice ! All great looking meals . Nice job bud .


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 26, 2022)

Bear , great post on the Trout and nice of Jr. to share with you, lol

All looks great. I could go for a big feed of fresh Trout.

David


----------



## 912smoker (May 26, 2022)

Hard to beat fresh trout!
And those look delicious John !

Keith


----------



## clifish (May 26, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Cliff!!
> He fishes so often, I don't know where he was this time. He's hard to track in Fishing season. Knowing him he was using one of his Fly Rods.
> Shad should still be up there in the "Lackawaxen Pool".
> That's the name they gave to the deep hole in the Delaware, just upstream from where the Lackawaxen dumps into the Delaware.
> ...


Ha yeah I saw the row post.  I have been calling my house in Masthope - a house in losthope in Lackofaction PA but we love it here. - Thx


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2022)

Those look great John!
It’s been a long time since I have had fresh trout!
I’m jealous!!
Al


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 27, 2022)

Those are some fine looking trout! Even better looking meals Bear. Just looks delicious.

Are those Brook Trout?


----------



## Winterrider (May 27, 2022)

Look great Bear, can't say that I have ever had trout. Not many around anywhere close by.


----------



## xray (May 27, 2022)

Some nice looking trout there John!


----------



## tx smoker (May 27, 2022)

Holy cow Bear!! That looks absolutely delicious!! Simply a beautiful cook on those fillets.

Robert


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 27, 2022)

Awesome my friend!  Fresh trout filets are so tasty!  That breading and the ninja combo looks like a winner!  Bear Jr I’d say is one great guy… maybe due to the folks that raised him!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks good John. My BIL gives us a few lakers ever now and again. Always appreciated it.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
The biggest Trout Bear Jr ever caught were the 2 he caught in Upstate New York:
a 31 1/2" Buck  and a 29 1/2 Roe, on a Fly Rod.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



radioguy said:


> Thanks for the post Bear.  Nothing beats fresh trout.  Years ago we used to fly fish Wills creek  in Somerset County.  We have a hunting cabin there.  PA has a very good stocking program
> 
> RG


Thank You RG !!
*3.2 Million Trout Stocking in 2022:*
The PFBC will stock approximately 3.2 million adult trout in 696 streams and 128 lakes open to public angling.  These figures, which are consistent with the number of trout stocked over the past decade, include approximately 2.2 million Rainbow Trout; 686,000 Brown Trout; and 293,000 Brook Trout.  As with past practice, the average size of the trout produced for stocking is 11 inches in length with an average weight of .58 pounds.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Those are some fine looking trout! Even better looking meals Bear. Just looks delicious.
> 
> Are those Brook Trout?


Thank You SE !!
These are very badly discolored from being in a bag for hours, but I have to say they are all Rainbows, which is also what they mostly stocked in "The Little Bushkill" Creek.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2022)

clifish said:


> Ha yeah I saw the row post.  I have been calling my house in Masthope - a house in losthope in Lackofaction PA but we love it here. - Thx


ON EDIT:
If you're still interested, I checked with Bear Jr, and he caught 10 Trout in the Little Bushkill Creek, between where it passes under Rt 209, and where it dumps into the Delaware River. Just South of where Pike & Monroe Counties meet.

Bear


----------



## clifish (May 28, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> ON EDIT:
> If you're still interested, I checked with Bear Jr, and he caught 10 Trout in the Little Bushkill Creek, between where it passes under Rt 209, and where it dumps into the Delaware River. Just South of where Pike & Monroe Counties meet.
> 
> Bear


Thanks,  that is about 1.5 miles away.  Probably not happening this weekend.  My dad had to be taken to the ER at Wayne memorial in Honesdale yesterday.  More problems related to his congestive heart failure (89 YO)  
Thankfully they did not keep him but we have been down this road before.  The next step is hour twenty to Geisinger's in Scranton if needed.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> praise the lord for pre-cleaned filets and air fryers.



Thank You FX !!
Appreciate That !!

Bear



TNJAKE said:


> Now that's a meal I'd tear up fast. Nice work to you and the breading machine John!


Thank You Jake!!
Yup---They don't make breading machines like that any more!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Looks like some fine meals bear .



Thank You Jim!!
And for the Like.

Bear



MJB05615 said:


> Looks real good John.  Would you believe I've never had Trout before?
> LOL.  I've had many kinds of Fish and I prefer breaded.  Those Mushrooms look great too.  Nice work.


Is that because you don't have any cold freshwater streams??
Up here they stock over 3 million trout in cold water streams, but not much in warmer streams.
Then we have special streams that can sustain their own trout, including spawning.
They're treated as "Natural Streams" and don't stock trout in some of them, to let them thrive on their own.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (May 29, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Jim!!
> And for the Like.
> 
> Bear
> ...


Good info.  The lakes around here I think were man made.  I'll check with my Son to see if there's any freshwater streams.  Not being a Fisherman, I'm not up on the situation.  My Son fished for a while, 2-3 years, but I think he only Bass fished.  That's cool they stock so much Trout up there.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> We love fresh fried fish, spectacular meals there Bear and so nice of your son to look out for his parents like he does...


Thank You Charles!!
I appreciate that!
Yup---He is a Great Son!

Bear



civilsmoker said:


> Very nice Bear, those were some nice looking filets!  Jr and you did good!


Thank You Civil !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (May 29, 2022)

just awesome Bear! Sorry I’ve been late to the party, but those look incredible. We’re loving the Ninja air fry that we got because of you. My wife just did some chicken thighs in it that were awesome. That’s a meal I would crush!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Nice John! Fresh trout are fabulous!



Thank You Steve!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Your right about the smoker.  Smoked trout is the very best!  Looks like you did good. Those fish look really good.  I need to start gathering some of my ninja cooks to post.  Been doing grilled shrimp quite a bit in it.



Thank You Brian!!
Shrimp is one of the few things I don't usually do in the Ninja.
I just love Shrimp so much sautéed in lots of Butter.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> Bear , Those trout look delicious!


Thank You CM !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



chopsaw said:


> Nice ! All great looking meals . Nice job bud .


Thank You Rich!!
Appreciate the Like.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (May 30, 2022)

Sure looks good John. Hard to be fresh caught fish.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Hard to beat fresh trout!
> And those look delicious John !
> 
> Keith



Thank You Keith!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



DRKsmoking said:


> Bear , great post on the Trout and nice of Jr. to share with you, lol
> 
> All looks great. I could go for a big feed of fresh Trout.
> 
> David


Thank You David!!
Yup, He takes care of his Old Man!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## one eyed jack (May 31, 2022)

Late visiting this one Bear.

Never thought about scrambled eggs and fish, but it looks mighty good to me.

Your breading machine is a modern marvel.  Perfect results every time.

POINT for you, and your breading machine


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 31, 2022)

Hahaha, I know where your smokers are.
Great looking meal for a Bear.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2022)

clifish said:


> Ha yeah I saw the row post.  I have been calling my house in Masthope - a house in losthope in Lackofaction PA but we love it here. - Thx


That's Great, Cliff!!
However, if you're ever in hip boots, in the Lackawaxen, and you hear the alarm go off, don't take too long to get out of the water. The water level will be going up soon.

Bear


SmokinAl said:


> Those look great John!
> It’s been a long time since I have had fresh trout!
> I’m jealous!!
> Al


Thank You, Al !!
You guys make up for it with your huge Largemouth Bass!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2022)

xray said:


> Some nice looking trout there John!



Thank You !!
And for the Like.

Bear



Winterrider said:


> Look great Bear, can't say that I have ever had trout. Not many around anywhere close by.


Thank You Rider!!
Appreciate that.
I would have thought a cold area like ND would be loaded with Trout.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2022)

clifish said:


> Thanks,  that is about 1.5 miles away.  Probably not happening this weekend.  My dad had to be taken to the ER at Wayne memorial in Honesdale yesterday.  More problems related to his congestive heart failure (89 YO)
> Thankfully they did not keep him but we have been down this road before.  The next step is hour twenty to Geisinger's in Scranton if needed.


I hope Dad's doing alright, now.
That Congestive Heart Failure is one of my reasons for cutting my Sodium use.
You can always fish, after Dad perks up.
Prayers Sent !

Bear


----------



## clifish (Jun 2, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I hope Dad's doing alright, now.
> That Congestive Heart Failure is one of my reasons for cutting my Sodium use.
> You can always fish, after Dad perks up.
> Prayers Sent !
> ...


Thanks,  they did not keep him overnight,  said it was enlarged prostate so they put a cath in.  Hopefully not needed for very long.  We were able to get him out the next day for a great evening and dinner around the fire pit.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2022)

clifish said:


> Thanks,  they did not keep him overnight,  said it was enlarged prostate so they put a cath in.  Hopefully not needed for very long.  We were able to get him out the next day for a great evening and dinner around the fire pit.


BTW: When you're in Honesdale, did you ever eat at Cordaro's?
It's right on Rt 6, in Honesdale. 4 of us used to eat Breakfast there, every April, during the first week of Trout Season. That 2 hour drive used to get me ready for their Eggs, Homefries, Sausage, Toast & Coffee every time!!

Bear


----------



## clifish (Jun 2, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> BTW: When you're in Honesdale, did you ever eat at Cordaro's?
> It's right on Rt 6, in Honesdale. 4 of us used to eat Breakfast there, every April, during the first week of Trout Season. That 2 hour drive used to get me ready for their Eggs, Homefries, Sausage, Toast & Coffee every time!!
> 
> Bear


No,  never have been but looks like a nice place to try.  We are always looking for new places, Thanks!  

We go to Nurnberger Bierhaus
 German restaurant in Lake Arial often.









						Authentic German Restaurant in Lake Ariel Pennsylvania.
					






					www.nurnbergerbierhaus.info


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2022)

pc farmer
 ---Thanks for the Like, Adam.
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2022)

clifish said:


> No,  never have been but looks like a nice place to try.  We are always looking for new places, Thanks!
> 
> We go to Nurnberger Bierhaus
> German restaurant in Lake Arial often.
> ...


That place doesn't even open until noon.
WE were usually dressed grubby for fishing, and we got there at about 3:30 AM, until they changed the time on opening day to 8 AM. Then we'd get there about 6:30, And I could get my Breakfast for about $3 back then---Probably about $4 now. LOL---We had a cheap place to go for Great breakfast, in just about every town in NE PA.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome my friend!  Fresh trout filets are so tasty!  That breading and the ninja combo looks like a winner!  Bear Jr I’d say is one great guy… maybe due to the folks that raised him!


Thank You Justin!!
I think we were balanced out pretty good---I was a little too Strict, and Mrs Bear was a little too easy. He became a Great Son, in every way.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Good info.  The lakes around here I think were man made.  I'll check with my Son to see if there's any freshwater streams.  Not being a Fisherman, I'm not up on the situation.  My Son fished for a while, 2-3 years, but I think he only Bass fished.  That's cool they stock so much Trout up there.


To me, Trout fishing in PA is almost as big a deal as Deer Hunting (But not quite).
When I was a little kid, we used to go to our cabin on State land, that my Dad had built, after he came home from WW2. Then at just before 5 AM, we'd trek down to the "Saw Creek", in hopes of Limiting out with 8 Trout per person, so we'd have Trout to eat at the cabin, and some to fill our freezer with.
   Then as a Teen, I used to get together with some High School Buddies, and we'd go down to a local stream "Cook's Creek", the night before, and camp out all night with a nice Fire, until just before 5 AM, we'd get ready to cut down the Trout population of the Cook's Creek. WE used to have a regular riot on those outings, but these were just a few of the "First Day" trips I'm describing here. There was a lot of other Great times.
   Then when Bear Jr was old enough to take care of himself, his hip boots, his rod & reel, etc, etc, it was time to start taking him along, and for many years, we hit every one of my favorite stream in the Counties of Bucks, Lehigh, Monroe, Pike, and Wayne. Eventually he started going fishing with a couple buddies of his, and then he got married, and often takes his wife along. Lately he's been teaming up with the guy who works for him, in both his Woodshop business, and his Tower Corporation. So they got me some Shad Roe, and some Trout, just lately, and I'm looking forward to some Catfish Meat, once it warms up a little more.
Hmmmm---I could use some Bass Fillets too!!!

Bear


----------

